# Half wall to full wall



## chrisfriberg (Jun 5, 2012)

I built a deck on the side of my mobilehome with the intent of turning it into a room addition. Rather than put up rails I would rather build a pony wall and when I'm ready to enclose it, just extend the walls to roof height. Is this possible? How should I set up the top plate to receive the joining wall extension for maximum strength? Any better ideas?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

The studs should go all the way up, not 1/2 wall on 1/2 wall.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

you could put the top plate down onto the half wall with screws and take the screws out when you are ready to extend the wall upward.Take the half wall top plate off and add new full length studs next to your half studs, wa la -a wall


----------



## chrisfriberg (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, full size studs would look weird, like the wall was half finished (even though technically it is). I understand that having a break at the middle of a wall is a no-no, but I just thought there was some was around it like maybe a 4x4 instead of a 2x4 at the middle and some type of slotted joint? Is that just crazy? 

Also, running full size studs next to half size studs seems a waste. I might as well rip them out and toss them or use them for fireblocks. I just don't want to spend the time and effort of building two walls when I'm technically building one.

I feel like I'm being lazy or whiney, but I don't have a lot of free time to mess around.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Want it done right then wait untill your ready to do the whole thing.

The trouble with a mobile home is trying to tie the whole thing together.
What type roof do you have?
How about posting a picture of where you want to build this.


----------



## chrisfriberg (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that was the elephant in the room.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

chrisfriberg said:


> Well, full size studs would look weird, like the wall was half finished (even though technically it is). I understand that having a break at the middle of a wall is a no-no, but I just thought there was some was around it like maybe a 4x4 instead of a 2x4 at the middle and some type of slotted joint? Is that just crazy?
> 
> Also, running full size studs next to half size studs seems a waste. I might as well rip them out and toss them or use them for fireblocks. I just don't want to spend the time and effort of building two walls when I'm technically building one.
> 
> I feel like I'm being lazy or whiney, but I don't have a lot of free time to mess around.


yes ok, the half studs would be used during the re build then. overhang blocks!


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

You could think about building a pony wall with a solarium on top. You could build it from scratch, ensuring that the posts in the corners and midblock extend from floor to ceiling, or you could purchase a DIY solarium kit - there are many online. Solarium kits usually recommend attaching a ledger to the house, just under the top of the solarium roof for support, but each kit will have its own recommendation. You may want to look into the attachment requirements in the solarium kit first, so that you can accommodate it when you build the pony wall.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

chrisfriberg said:


> I built a deck on the side of my mobilehome with the intent of turning it into a room addition. Rather than put up rails I would rather build a pony wall and when I'm ready to enclose it, just extend the walls to roof height. Is this possible? How should I set up the top plate to receive the joining wall extension for maximum strength? Any better ideas?


I just re read your original post and for some reason thought you were adding a screened porch instead of an addition:huh: . if you really want to keep the pressure treated framing as part of the addition you would need to use metal straps to tye both sides of the treated wall to both sides of the wall added above it and use heavy duty exterior sheathing to tye the two walls together and the walls to the floor framing as well, and galvanized nails to hold it all together.whooo :huh: metal straps would possibly need to tye walls to floor system as well.... 

It seems so much easier :yes: and safer to demo all railing and build a full length 2x4 wall with full wall length sheathing that laps fully upon flooring system.


----------

